

Performance Monitoring Essentials – Elasticsearch Edition - megastef
http://blog.sematext.com/2015/06/10/elasticsearch-elk-stack-booklet-performance-monitoring-essential/

======
otisg
+1, 30 pages of pure Elasticsearch metrics/monitoring goodness!

------
megastef
free download, complete text, including monitoring and ELasticsearch
essentials and the "Top 10 Elasticsearch Metrics To Watch" as a separate
chapter

